# Empfehlung: Eizo FG2421 oder FS2434



## Der-Feri (30. Oktober 2014)

Hi Leute!

Welchen der beiden würdet ihr empfehlen? Der neue Monitor soll genutzt werden für BF4 (und Nachfolger), Diablo 3 und Project Cars oder andere Rennspiele. Befeuert werden soll er von einer GTX 970.


----------



## JoM79 (30. Oktober 2014)

Wenn dir 60Hz reichen und dir Bildqualität wichtiger ist, der FS2434.
Ansonsten der FG2421.
Hatte beide nebeneinander stehen und der FS2434 macht klar das bessere Bild.
Dafür hat der FG2421 den besseren Kontrast und 120Hz.


----------



## Der-Feri (30. Oktober 2014)

Das Bild des FG2421 wird aber eine Steigerung zu meinem aktuellen TN-Panel, oder? Die 120Hz sind auf jeden Fall interessant für Shooter und Rennspiele...


----------



## JoM79 (30. Oktober 2014)

Der-Feri schrieb:


> Das Bild des FG2421 wird aber eine Steigerung zu meinem aktuellen TN-Panel, oder? Die 120Hz sind auf jeden Fall interessant für Shooter und Rennspiele...



Besser sollte es sein, ja.
Vor allem dank richtigem schwarz.


----------



## NynrosVorlon (30. Oktober 2014)

Ich hab den FG2421 als Primär-/ und Sekundär-Monitor, das Teil is sau geil für alles


----------



## Wurstie (30. Oktober 2014)

Jo, Kontrast liegt über 4000:1, so hoch kommt sonst kein anderer Monitor 
Leider ist die Farbraumabdeckung nicht so gut und er hat vor allem Probleme mit der Darstellung von Rot (hoher deltaE Wert). Der FS2434 hat sicher die schöneren Farben.
120hz und Turbo240 sind andererseits auch wieder ein guter Bonus, also die Qual der Wahl. 

Die Produktion des UV²A Panels vom FG2421 wird übrigens demnächst eingestellt, wie erst vor kurzem bekannt gegeben wurde:
http://www.sharpsma.com/download/PCN-2014-1007-01pdf-0


----------



## Der-Feri (30. Oktober 2014)

Die Qual der Wahl ist genau der richtige Ausdruck!  Vor allen Dingen, wenn man aktuell überlegt Monitor und Graka aufzurüsten.


----------



## JoM79 (30. Oktober 2014)

NynrosVorlon schrieb:


> Ich hab den FG2421 als Primär-/ und Sekundär-Monitor, das Teil is sau geil für alles


 
Mach mal Fotobearbeitung damit.



Der-Feri schrieb:


> Die Qual der Wahl ist genau der richtige Ausdruck!  Vor allen Dingen, wenn man aktuell überlegt Monitor und Graka aufzurüsten.


 
Naja eigentlich ist es auch einfach.
Schnell=FG2421
Schön=FS2434


----------



## NynrosVorlon (31. Oktober 2014)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Mach mal Fotobearbeitung damit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ich mach damit LPs und Twitch und ZippZapp und Zocken auch, alles schön


----------



## JoM79 (31. Oktober 2014)

Was ist denn ZippZapp?
Zur Fotobearbeitung mit farbverbindlichem Arbeiten kannst du den vergessen.


----------



## NynrosVorlon (31. Oktober 2014)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Was ist denn ZippZapp?
> Zur Fotobearbeitung mit farbverbindlichem Arbeiten kannst du den vergessen.


 
Office, Web, Quicken, div. Compiler, Gimp, Videoschnitt. Photograph bin ich nicht und auch kein Grafiker, aber für den rein amateurhaften Gebrauch reicht es für mich allemal.


----------



## JoM79 (31. Oktober 2014)

Also wenn ich Fotos bearbeiten würde, wäre der FG2421 nichts.
Da liefert der FS2434 ein wesentlich besseres Bild ab.
Nutze den FG2421 nur wegen FPS Gaming und dem Schwarz.
Ansonsten ist er dem FS2434 unterlegen.


----------



## NynrosVorlon (31. Oktober 2014)

Wenn ich mal zum Zocken an WE komme sind das eher RPGs und ich hab auch 2015 nicht vor mich mit semiprofessionale Bildbearbeitung zu beschäftigen, eher OpenCL oder CUDA Programmierung


----------



## JoM79 (31. Oktober 2014)

Naja für RPG's hätte ich mir nen IPS geholt.


----------



## Der-Feri (31. Oktober 2014)

D. h. wenn auch bei Battlefield und Rennspielen auf schöne Grafik setze ist, der FS2434, besser, weil er das schönere Bild liefert?


----------



## NynrosVorlon (31. Oktober 2014)

Der-Feri schrieb:


> D. h. wenn auch bei Battlefield und Rennspielen auf schöne Grafik setze ist, der FS2434, besser, weil er das schönere Bild liefert?


 
Das ist für semi-/professionelle Bildbearbeitung wichtig, für Spiele ist das demzufolge unwichtig


----------



## JoM79 (31. Oktober 2014)

NynrosVorlon schrieb:


> Das ist für semi-/professionelle Bildbearbeitung wichtig, für Spiele ist das demzufolge unwichtig



Es gibt auch Leute die wollen das ihr Spiel schön aussieht. 
Geschwindigkeit ist nicht alles.


----------



## mr.4EvEr (31. Oktober 2014)

Der-Feri schrieb:


> D. h. wenn auch bei Battlefield und Rennspielen auf schöne Grafik setze ist, der FS2434, besser, weil er das schönere Bild liefert?


 
Die Farben des FS2434 sind vor allem im kalibrierten Zustand deutlich originalgetreuer.
Unkalibriert wirst du den Farbvorteil zwar wahrscheinlich noch sehen können, er ist jedoch dann nicht mehr so groß.
Ob dir das beim Spielen wichtig ist, musst du für dich selbst herausfinden.
In schnellen Spielen hast du dafür mit 120 Hz bereits bei knapp über 60 Fps ein deutlich angenehmeres, flüssigeres Bild.
Andersherum ist der FS2434 aufgrund des schmalen Rahmens sehr gut für Multimonitoring geeignet.
Da Project Cars aber beispielsweise viel Leistung ziehen wird, müsstest du mit 3 Monitoren die Grafiksettings vermutlich deutlich runterschrauben.
Außerdem ist 3x FS2434 eben alles andere als günstig.

Falls dir der hohe Kontrast des FG2421 nicht wichtig ist, wäre dieser Monitor auch noch eine günstigere 144 Hz Alternative:
ASUS VG248QE, 24" (90LMGG001Q022B1C) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Der-Feri (31. Oktober 2014)

Multimonitoring wird für mich kein Thema. Den Asus hatte ich ursprünglich auch im Blick. Ich weiß nicht wie wichtig mir der Kontrast ist, aber ich glaube bis jetzt hat es mich bei meinem aktuellen Monitor nicht gestört. Die 120 bzw. 144 Hz sind auf jedenfall attraktiv... Gut zu wissen, dass der Asus eine Alternative zum Eizo ist


----------



## Der-Feri (2. November 2014)

Je mehr man sich mit Monitoren beschäftigt, umso komplexer und schwieriger wird das Ganze  
Lieber TN mit 144hz oder IPS, lieber 1080p  oder 1440p, lieber jetzt ein sehr guten Monitor kaufen für die nächsten 5-6 Jahre oder einen günstigen 1080p bis die 1440p oder 4k Auswahl besser wird...Fragen über Fragen


----------



## Der-Feri (3. November 2014)

Mal etwas Zusammenfassendes:

Wenn ich ein Top Bild möchte greife ich lieber 2434 und wenn er schnell sein soll zum 2421 (alternativ asus)? Ich spiele zwar hauptsächlich shooter und rennspiele, aber nicht so oft, dass ich sagen würde, dass 144hz zwingen notwendig ist und ich glaube nicht, dass ich den Unterschied der Reaktionszeit zu meinem aktuellen Monitor merken würde.


----------



## Der-Feri (3. November 2014)

Mal etwas Zusammenfassendes:

Wenn ich ein Top Bild möchte greife ich lieber 2434 und wenn er schnell sein soll zum 2421 (alternativ asus)? Ich spiele zwar hauptsächlich shooter und rennspiele, aber nicht so oft, dass ich sagen würde, dass 144hz zwingen notwendig ist und ich glaube nicht, dass ich den Unterschied der Reaktionszeit zu meinem aktuellen Monitor merken würde.


----------



## JoM79 (3. November 2014)

Entscheidend ist nicht nur die Reaktionszeit, sondern auch die Bildwiederholfrequenz.
Und da sieht 144Hz nunmal deutlich flüssiger aus.
Wenn du nicht den Kontrast des Eizo brauchst, würde ich da auch zum LG 24GM77 tendieren.


----------



## Der-Feri (3. November 2014)

Ich weiß ehrlich gesagt nicht, ob ich den Kontrast wirklich brauche. Ist der LG vom Bild her besser als der Asus VG248QE?


----------



## JoM79 (3. November 2014)

Laut Test sollte er das sein und ausserdem ist er flimmerfrei.


----------



## Der-Feri (3. November 2014)

Der Prad test sieht auf jeden Fall mal gut aus^^ Er kommt mit auf die Liste (die immer länger wird XD). Ich merke aber, dass ich doch irgendwie immer den Schwenk zu 144hz finde.  Aber die sinnvollste Wahl zu treffen ist denn noch sehr schwer. Ich bin froh, dass ich mir über die Graka im Klaren bin. Wobei sie mit meinem aktuellen Monitor hemmungslos unterfordert sein wird.


----------



## Wurstie (3. November 2014)

Der-Feri schrieb:


> Ich weiß ehrlich gesagt nicht, ob ich den Kontrast wirklich brauche. Ist der LG vom Bild her besser als der Asus VG248QE?



Kontrast ist im Grunde der Unterschied zwischen der hellsten und der dunkelsten Fläche die gleichzeitig am Bild angezeigt werden kann. 
Je höher der Kontrast, desto heller wirken helle Teile und desto dunkler wirken dunkle Teile des Bildes.
Je dunkler der Raum, desto stärker wird die Kontrastwahrnehmung. 
Spielst du oft in einem hell beleuchteten Zimmer, wirst du weniger von einem höheren Kontrast wahrnehmen.


----------



## Der-Feri (4. November 2014)

Danke für die Erläuterung! Tagsüber habe ich ein Fenster im Rücken und links von mir, aber abends (die hauptsächliche Zeit zum Zocken) beleuchtet 1 LED Birne den ganzen Raum. Also ist es nicht unbedingt so hell...Wenn ich recht überlege hatte bis jetzt auch noch nicht unbedingt Kontrastprobleme (rein von der Wahrnehmung her), aber ich behalte es mal im Hinterkopf.


----------



## Der-Feri (5. November 2014)

Was haltet ihr vom AOC G2460PG?


----------



## JoM79 (5. November 2014)

Zu teuer.


----------



## Der-Feri (10. November 2014)

Kann mir jemand sagen wie sich der FS2434 bei Shootern wie Battlefield 4 verhält? Ich habe gestern extra noch mal ein paar Runden BF4 gezockt und muss sagen, dass auf meinem 60hz Monitor kein Tearing sehe - sprich ich bin wohl nicht empfindlich im Bezug darauf...Das einzige was ich sehe, dass es bei schnellen Drehungen nicht unbedingt immer flüssig ist... Deswegen weiß ich immernoch nicht unbedingt, ob mir 60hz nicht doch reichen... Wir das Bild bei 144hz viel Flüssiger?


----------



## JoM79 (10. November 2014)

Ja das Bild ist bei 144Hz sichtbar flüssiger.


----------



## Der-Feri (10. November 2014)

Gut zu wissen, dann festigen sich 144hz immer mehr. D. h. es gibt entweder den empfohlenen LG 24GM77 oder erst nächstes Jahr ein 144hz 1440p Monitor.


----------



## JoM79 (10. November 2014)

Wenn du bei einer GTX 970 bleibst, dann würde ich zum LG tendieren.
Für WQHD und 144Hz brauchst du mindestens 2 Karten um vernünftig Bilder zu produzieren.


----------



## Der-Feri (11. November 2014)

Da gehen unsere Meinungen auseinander  Warum dürfen wenig FPS nicht trotzdem flüssig dargestellt werden? Aber es wird wohl trotzdem im nächsten Monat der LG werden.


----------



## JoM79 (11. November 2014)

Naja wenn schon, denn schon.
Was nutzen dir 144Hz, wenn du irgendwo bei 60-80fps rumdümpelst?
Klar ist flüssiger als auf nem 60Hz, aber bei über 100fps ist das Ganze nochmal flüssiger.


----------



## Der-Feri (11. November 2014)

Sie nutzen etwas, da das Bild auch bei niedrigeren FPS flüssiger ist als bei 60hz  Aber das ist dann auch recht subjektiv, ob einem das was bringt oder nicht.

Edit: Zudem hält so ein Monitor ja lange genug um eine Graka-Generationen zu überleben und ich denke mit der nächsten könnten auch 1440p + 144hz ausgenutzt werden.


----------



## Der-Feri (13. November 2014)

Hat hier jemand schon Erfahrungen gemacht mit dem FS2434 bei FPS und Rennspielen? Im Moment steht immer noch die Entscheidung im Raum zwischen 144hz und Bildqualität...


----------



## JoM79 (13. November 2014)

Er funktioniert da genauso wie so ziemlich jeder andere 60Hz Monitor auch.


----------



## Der-Feri (13. November 2014)

Dann bleibt er auch erstmal im Rennen, denn aktuell würde ich mich nicht übern mein 2ms 60hz TN-Panel beschweren. Und wenn der genauso funktionier, ist das mal keine Verschlechterung.


----------



## JoM79 (13. November 2014)

Und vergiss die Herstellerangabe von 2ms, die stimmt eh nicht.


----------



## Der-Feri (13. November 2014)

Stimmt ja...ganz vergessen  Im Moment tendiere ich nämlich doch eher pro Bildqualität und kontra 144hz, denn bis ich genau darauf geachtet habe, ist es mir bei BF 4 oder einem Rennspiel nicht aufgefallen, dass das Bild nicht ganz so flüssig ist...


----------



## JoM79 (13. November 2014)

Das fällt dir meist auch erst auf wenn du einen 144Hz Monitor hast.


----------



## Der-Feri (13. November 2014)

Achso...doch so krass...

Ist denn die Bildqualität von TN wirklich so schlecht wie immer behauptet wird oder ist es nörgeln auf hohem Niveau? Das Bild wird ja nicht grottenschlecht schlecht sein. Wahrscheinlich einfach nur nicht so gut wie IPS...


----------



## JoM79 (13. November 2014)

Auch das sieht man meist erst im direkten Vergleich, der LG 24GM77 soll da z.B. auch wesentlich besser sein als der BenQ XL2411Z.


----------



## Der-Feri (13. November 2014)

D.h. wenn ich mir den direkten Vergleich nicht schaffe, sieht das Bild vom LG gut aus. Dann muss ich ja eigentlich nur noch bestellen &#55357;&#56838;


----------



## JoM79 (13. November 2014)

Ich habe in leider noch nicht begutachten können.
Aber vom Test ausgehend ist der gut.


----------



## Der-Feri (13. November 2014)

Ja, den Test von Prad kenne ich. Sagen wie es mal so: Wenn man nichts besseres gewöhnt ist (sprich mein aktueller Monitor), dann wäre der LG ein enormer Sprung in der Bildqualität  (resultierend aus der Aktualität des Panels) + 144hz, oder?


----------



## JoM79 (13. November 2014)

Sollte auf jeden Fall so sein.


----------



## Der-Feri (13. November 2014)

Danke! Dann bleibt wohl erstmal der LG an 1 &#55357;&#56833;


----------



## Der-Feri (17. November 2014)

Also der Test bei Prad zum FS2434 macht die Entscheidung zwischen dem Eizo und dem LG wieder schwerer


----------



## aficionado (17. November 2014)

Beide wurden mit "Sehr gut" bewertet. Der LG scheint mit seinem TN-Panel quasi auch farbgetreue Kundschaften anzusprechen. Mit allen dazugehörigen Gamingtugenden. Der Foris 2434 wird aber auch regelrecht umschwärmt von den Testern. Was mich in dem Zusammenhang interessieren würde: warum dauert es bei manchen PRAD-Tests relativ lange, bis der vollständige Test freigeschalten wird?


----------



## Der-Feri (17. November 2014)

Ich kann mir gut vorstellen, dass damit der Umsatz gefördert werden soll. Denn bei gut nachgefragten Modellen ist auch die Nachfrage nach Tests größer und je länger es dauert bis er freigeschaltet ist, umso mehr Kunden kaufen den Test vorher.

Bis ich mein Weihnachtsgeld bekomme, muss der neue Monitor noch warten und bis dahin hoffe ich zu wissen, welcher es wird.


----------

